# Inversion table.......



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone use an inversion table?

I bought one earlier this week having been laid up with a bad lower back(3 days stuck in bed) and unable to do much about it. I do have gravity boots which are OK whilst my back is half OK but when it's bad, there is no way I could get up in position.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep I have one. Best thing I ever bought.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Yep I have one. Best thing I ever bought.
> 
> View attachment 138934


[email protected] you loon.

How often do you use it? Does yours go completely upright?

I bought a second hand Teeter Hangups version. I don't know if there is any difference.

So far so good.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> [email protected] you loon.
> 
> How often do you use it? Does yours go completely upright?
> 
> ...


It depends. I've had three separate disc issues over the years. When I go through a bad period I might use it 2 or three times a day. Other times when the discomfit is manageable I might use it twice a week. I often use it after squatting sessions to, for want of a better phrase, open up the vertebrae a little. I've got to the stage where I can manipulate a little 'clunk' which seems to realign my spine so to speak. After I get the clunk everything feels fine.

A note of caution. If your pain is muscular, using the table tends to make it worse, so be careful.

Yes, I go completely upright. It takes a while to get comfortable with this. You are concious of it failing and letting you piledrive into the floor head first. Eventually though, you can relax and then it starts doing the job it's intended for.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I have:thumbup:

I was off work for months could hardly walk, bought one and was back to work the next week!

Only use for bad back myself but ment to be good for all round health.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mingster said:


> It depends. I've had three separate disc issues over the years. When I go through a bad period I might use it 2 or three times a day. Other times when the discomfit is manageable I might use it twice a week. I often use it after squatting sessions to, for want of a better phrase, open up the vertebrae a little. I've got to the stage where I can manipulate a little 'clunk' which seems to realign my spine so to speak. After I get the clunk everything feels fine.
> 
> A note of caution. If your pain is muscular, using the table tends to make it worse, so be careful.
> 
> Yes, I go completely upright. It takes a while to get comfortable with this. You are concious of it failing and letting you piledrive into the floor head first. Eventually though, you can relax and then it starts doing the job it's intended for.


I know the click you speak of, my body shakes as I try and let the tension go when I am upright, then when it clicks I know it's going to be good although I do know it feels sore afterwards(like it's been trained).

I used inversion boots in the past hence me knowing the click.

I have yet to achieve the click using the table because my back is still very tight and I can't release the tension yet but I think when I next use it, I will be able to because I know I am quite close to that stage now.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mygym said:


> Yeah I have:thumbup:
> 
> I was off work for months could hardly walk, bought one and was back to work the next week!
> 
> Only use for bad back myself but ment to be good for all round health.


It seems everyone with a home gym either has one or needs one. :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It seems everyone with a home gym either has one or needs one. :thumb:


Dont use it but would never get rid of it, don't want to temp fate!


----------

